# I bought a buckling!



## redtailgal (Aug 10, 2011)

.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 10, 2011)

I a so happy for you.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations!  You sound so excited!  Let us know how it goes.   I'm curious as to how you will make out.  Something I'm looking at in the future.  

Freezerburn, what a name.  At least he will know what his job will be.


----------



## elevan (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 10, 2011)

Where are all the photos??????


----------



## elevan (Aug 10, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Where are all the photos??????


x2


----------



## maggies.family (Aug 10, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> His name is........freezerburn! cuz hes going in the freezer this fall.




Congrats!!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 10, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I'll git yer pics, hold her horses. sheesh. lol
> 
> I'm not bringing him home until next week.  He was pulled off him mama yesterday.  We are waiting until this weekend to castrate him, and then I'm gonna give him a few days before I bring him to my house.
> 
> Dont wanna rush the little fella too much.


Sorry   I think we are just all excited for you and can't wait to see your little guy! 

Smart move not rushing!  Good luck this weekend.  Know it will be more painful for you watching than it is for him.  I know it would be for me.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 11, 2011)

Good luck with everything this weekend.  You have more brass than I do with the castration.   And I don't think you are "broken" over being scared regarding shots.  At least you are going to try it again. 

 on the Gelding.   Don't blame him for being angry.  Hope you get him to realize you are there only to help.  

Let us know how your weekend went.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd be more scared of cutting off hoo hoo's.  Good for you / good luck / have fun.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't you take your camera to the farm and take some photos?  Looked like from their website you need to be bringing you camera over there any way.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 11, 2011)

z


----------



## elevan (Aug 11, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Can't you take your camera to the farm and take some photos?  Looked like from their website you need to be bringing you camera over there any way.


Yep.  x2  


Have fun RTG!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 12, 2011)

I am waiting for photos.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 13, 2011)

z


----------



## elevan (Aug 13, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> whew, am home for lunch. what a day.
> 
> gonna go castrate a buckling now...........yikes


  still waiting for pics...  _not of the castration_ - of your buckling!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 13, 2011)

,


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 14, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> As soon as I got there it started pouring down rain.
> 
> Gonna try again monday.
> 
> ...


That DARN Rain!    Always spoils everything!  :rolleyes


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 14, 2011)

Trying to picture what a leaky dog looks like...
edit - saw your other thread.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## elevan (Aug 16, 2011)

RTG, I'm so sorry about your husband's grandfather  

As to Freezerburn - I think that $10 for the extra week is fair given that you're only paying $50 for him. That is funny about the buck.


----------

